# Anyone moving to Dubai to teach in September 2012?



## LM2012

Hi all

I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.

Thanks 
LM


----------



## LAgirl

Hi, I am in the interview process with a GEMS school! I'm very hopeful that it will work out. If it does i'd love to keep in touch! I have visited some GEMS school when I was there last month, including GEMS World Academy...it looks very nice!


----------



## MissS_185

Hiya

I'm moving out to teach in Aug at SRS. Scared and excited all at the same time!!

I'm in contact with a couple of people going out and we are hoping to meet up in the UK before we go so that we know some people when we get out! PM if you like and when we make out arrangements your welcome to join us.


----------



## LM2012

MissS_185 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm moving out to teach in Aug at SRS. Scared and excited all at the same time!!
> 
> I'm in contact with a couple of people going out and we are hoping to meet up in the UK before we go so that we know some people when we get out! PM if you like and when we make out arrangements your welcome to join us.


Oh brilliant! think i can work out how to pm on here..!


----------



## Mags_84

Hi all,

I'm also moving in august, I have a secondary teaching job. Very exciting but daunting too! Would be great to make some contacts so I'm not completely alone!!!


----------



## LM2012

Mags_84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm also moving in august, I have a secondary teaching job. Very exciting but daunting too! Would be great to make some contacts so I'm not completely alone!!!


Hi, I am going out alone too. So would be great to keep in touch. Do you have accommodation with your package?


----------



## Mags_84

Hi  When I started applying in December, it seemed so far away, but now everything is coming around so fast. Just in the process of sorting all of my visa paperwork out, stress!

Yeah I do get accomodation, a furnished apartment but am not sure where yet. I pay the bills though! Do you?


----------



## Cos_mo

LM2012 said:


> Hi, I am going out alone too. So would be great to keep in touch. Do you have accommodation with your package?


Me too!! Did u see piece in gulf news re standardised school year? Had calendar for 2012/13!! Would be great to know a few others travelling solo!!


----------



## Mags_84

Cos_mo said:


> Me too!! Did u see piece in gulf news re standardised school year? Had calendar for 2012/13!! Would be great to know a few others travelling solo!!


Interesting! Seems like a later start and finish? Has this definitely been approved as I was looking at me new schools calendar for 2012/13! We need to start a group for those moving this summer! Instant friends!


----------



## Cos_mo

Mags_84 said:


> Interesting! Seems like a later start and finish? Has this definitely been approved as I was looking at me new schools calendar for 2012/13! We need to start a group for those moving this summer! Instant friends!


Don't know!! I hope they squeeze some mid term breaks in there!! Group sounds grt! I'll pm u!


----------



## LM2012

Cos_mo said:


> Don't know!! I hope they squeeze some mid term breaks in there!! Group sounds grt! I'll pm u!


Can u pm me too..I can't seem to do it. 
How do we start a group?


----------



## MissS_185

Might be easier to start one via Facebook? What do you think?

I've got accommodation with my package in Mirdif near festival city!


----------



## Cos_mo

MissS_185 said:


> Might be easier to start one via Facebook? What do you think?
> 
> I've got accommodation with my package in Mirdif near festival city!


Good idea! I'm friends with the girls above already! I'll pm you my email.


----------



## Debbers

I did 3 years at RDS, lived in Mirdif and loved it. I'm heading back to work at DSO this September. Dubai is a cracking place to live. For the lady organising her own accommodation- Dubizzle is a great site for apartments, secondhand cars and furniture.


----------



## Mags_84

Hi, Im Danielle, Ive sent a request for the group am not sure who you are, guessing sarah?! 

Danielle x


----------



## gemmald

Hi all, I'm moving out in August on my own too. Taking up a teaching post at a GEMS secondary school. I'd like to be a part of the group on fb too. It's making me happy to see others in same boat as I was getting a bit nervous. 

Gem


----------



## Mags_84

Yes definitely join the group Gem!


----------



## Hunnybunny

Yes I am heading to Dubai too! I am a primary teacher and I will be living in Mirdiff. I went to the UAE alone the first time but now I am returning with a friend. Whilst school can be great for having ready-made friends, your life can revolve around the place. Its good to have an outlet outside of work. The FB groups sounds like a good idea, I ll try and find it on FB!


----------



## MissS_185

Oooooo - got some members now!! Exciting!! Yes I'm Sarah! I'm going to be living in Mirdif as well. It makes you feel less anxious knowing that we're all in the same position and that we will know people now when we go!!


----------



## Hunnybunny

MissS_185 said:


> Oooooo - got some members now!! Exciting!! Yes I'm Sarah! I'm going to be living in Mirdif as well. It makes you feel less anxious knowing that we're all in the same position and that we will know people now when we go!!


Thats great! How do you join the FB group? I tried searching and nothing came up.


----------



## MissS_185

Pm your email address on your FB account and I'll find you on FB and add you - same for anyone else who can't find it!!


----------



## MissS_185

Think you need to post 5/6 times then you can pm!! Just start commenting on some stuff and then pm me - we've made the group 'closed' as not everyone has told all their colleagues yet. Will add you though once you can pm! Once your added you can add anyone else who is moving as well.


----------



## mishkymoo

Thanks I'm new to this! I'm teaching at a GEMS secondary. Can't wait. Heading over in June to check it out as I've never been. Where are you teaching Mags?


----------



## mishkymoo

Thanks Miss S I'm now on 3 so just 2 more to go!


----------



## MissS_185

Only two to go!! You can do it! There is some some people in the group now who are also working at gems so we need to get you joined up!


----------



## mishkymoo

One more...


----------



## mishkymoo

Done!


----------



## MissS_185

Haha! Good work hopefully you can pm now!


----------



## mishkymoo

Still no joy! Maybe this will be the one to grant me magic access!


----------



## LM2012

Brilliant more people. PM'd u as cant find the group on FB either


----------



## Debbers

Yes please. Thank you.


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Hi all, I'm moving with my wife and kids to teach in Sharjah (the poor cousin next door) I know it's not dubai but I wouldn't mind being in touch with people that will also be knew to the country. We'll be arriving mid August for a sep start. Both teaching, me secondary and wife is primary at the same school.


----------



## LM2012

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all, I'm moving with my wife and kids to teach in Sharjah (the poor cousin next door) I know it's not dubai but I wouldn't mind being in touch with people that will also be knew to the country. We'll be arriving mid August for a sep start. Both teaching, me secondary and wife is primary at the same school.


Hiya, Yeah sure it will be great to keep in touch with everyone. Sharjah is'nt too far from dubai, and i teach that end of the city if you like. Will PM you


----------



## zakaria

Aww nice and welcome.i live in qusais near mirdif. will be glad to knw each frnds. tnx


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

I try to spread the word on this to people who move here.because it helped me meet a great group of friends,check out duplays and join a sport.I do not work for them it just worked great for me.


----------



## MissS_185

There is a FB group with lots of chat - its private as people don't necessarily want everyone on their friends list to know there going just yet  so if you pm your email I can add you as I am the admin.


----------



## Klair

Thanks LONGGOODBYE, what is duplays please?


----------



## Klair

*Needing to make more posts*

Thanks MissS_185. I will PM you once I have made the required number of posts!


----------



## Tricktrack

Klair i think duplays organise social sporting events, my husband arrived on his own in march and joined a duplays golf thing, lasted 8 sessions on Sunday evenings, and each week he played 9 holes with different people so was a great way to socialise and get out a little and get to know some people if you arrive and are on your own!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

Tricktrack-[duplays]what that poster said. They have many different sports to choose from.I have met some great people who have become great friends and we have done a lot of things outside of sports also.


----------



## MissS_185

You need to pm me your email. the group is private as not everyone has told all their colleagues and therefore don't want it appearing in their news feed on FB. If you pm the email address you use for FB I can find and add you as a friend and then add you to the group - quite a few people on there now from a variety of different schools and lots of useful info.


----------



## commonone

HI guys I am also moving to Dubai in August to teach and would love to join the group also. MissS_185 I will pm when I get my posts up!


----------



## Klair

*Thanks*



MissS_185 said:


> You need to pm me your email. the group is private as not everyone has told all their colleagues and therefore don't want it appearing in their news feed on FB. If you pm the email address you use for FB I can find and add you as a friend and then add you to the group - quite a few people on there now from a variety of different schools and lots of useful info.


Eventually able to reply.


----------



## Klair

Klair said:


> Eventually able to reply


----------



## CC251

Hi MissS_185 and everyone. My boyfriend and I moving to Dubai in Aug - teaching also. I've read through the feed for the FB group so hopefully if I make more comments I can pm you with my email?


----------



## CC251

looking forward to getting away from this awful weather - woke up to find a fence panel fell on my car this morning! None of that in Dubai!


----------



## CC251

it will be good to get to speak to people who are in the same position as us, we know a couple of people out there but friends of friends


----------



## CC251

just wondering if you guys are employed with Gems or a variety of schools?


----------



## CC251

looking forward to asking you lots of questions, i think my flight is in the process of being booked so its all real


----------



## CC251

maybe another one will do it. Are you guys planning on getting a car when you arrive? Ive heard about the infamous driving conditions, surely they can't be that bad?


----------



## gemmald

CC251 said:


> just wondering if you guys are employed with Gems or a variety of schools?


I'm employed with GEMS.


----------



## CrisBJack

My wife is going to Gems academy silicon oasis. I'm going to the beach  Fb group is good although I not really posted on it yet my wife has though.


----------



## nyanda

*Dubai in AUG*

HELLO,

I will be teaching there in August.

I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.

Thanks 
LM[/QUOTE]


----------



## nyanda

*Looking for Dubai teachers*



commonone said:


> HI guys I am also moving to Dubai in August to teach and would love to join the group also. MissS_185 I will pm when I get my posts up!


I will be teaching in Dubai in August as well. What is this private site for teachers? I would like to be added.


----------



## MissS_185

nyanda said:


> HELLO,
> 
> I will be teaching there in August.
> 
> I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
> I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.
> 
> Thanks
> LM


[/QUOTE]

There is lots of us on FB group now if you would like to join pm me your FB email and I can add you!


----------



## mungomango

Hi, I will also be working at a GEMS school - this is only my second post on the forum though so I need to reply to a few other threads to then PM you to add me! Thank you


----------



## tlewisou

*Looking to move*

Hi! I am currently trying to find a job for this coming 2012-13 school year. Have I waited too long? Are there any jobs left? I am an ESL teacher. Let me know if you know of any openings!


----------



## NotSure

Hey guys,

I am planning to move to Dubai but still NotSure as things hasn't been confirmed yet with the employer. Though I am not going there to teach rather work in labs


----------



## LM2012

tlewisou said:


> Hi! I am currently trying to find a job for this coming 2012-13 school year. Have I waited too long? Are there any jobs left? I am an ESL teacher. Let me know if you know of any openings!


Hi check out gems education website and tes . co . uk.
Mainly jobs are advertised between January - April for the next academic year beggining in september but there still things about.
Good Luck with your search


----------



## LM2012

mungomango said:


> Hi, I will also be working at a GEMS school - this is only my second post on the forum though so I need to reply to a few other threads to then PM you to add me! Thank you


Hiya I am yet to find anyone working in the same school as me... I am in a GEMS school too though. Do you have accommodation provided in your package or do you get an allowance?


----------



## micro88

Hi Guys,
just wondering if ye are teaching English in Dubai or other subjects. Im considering doing a TEFL course and going to teach there but wondered if ye knew of a better qualification I can get that would appeal more.

Thanks


----------



## nyanda

I just saw some jobs posted on the Mosicia and Gems schools


----------



## LM2012

micro88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> just wondering if ye are teaching English in Dubai or other subjects. Im considering doing a TEFL course and going to teach there but wondered if ye knew of a better qualification I can get that would appeal more.
> 
> Thanks


No it's teaching the UK British Curriculum GCSE, A Levels, BTEC. You need a University degree and then post graduate PGCE. For TEFL Teaching check out i to i . co . uk


----------



## mungomango

Hopefully I've now got enough posts and I can PM and join the FB group! Then I am happy to let people know which school I am at! I've had an email about flights, but they haven''t been confirmed and I'm yet to find out about housing yet.......


----------



## smeigag

NotSure said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai but still NotSure as things hasn't been confirmed yet with the employer. Though I am not going there to teach rather work in labs


Hi,
I am a science teacher moving to dubai summer 2012, are you going to work in a school Lab?


----------



## NotSure

> Hi,
> I am a science teacher moving to dubai summer 2012, are you going to work in a school Lab?


Hi there, It's not a school lab but rather a hospital lab


----------



## Andrea Morris

*Dallas*



LM2012 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
> I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.
> 
> Thanks
> LM


Hello!

I'm moving to Dubai by myself in August to teach in a Taaleem school. Perhaps we can all compare notes & get together as Expats once we arrive.


----------



## tafawke

Andrea Morris said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai by myself in August to teach in a Taaleem school. Perhaps we can all compare notes & get together as Expats once we arrive.


I'm off to a Taaleem school too, which one are you going to? You should check out the Facebook page for teachers going to Dubai this year. Lots of others and lots of advice, I'm sure someone who is an administrator will see let you know who to PM to get an invite (as it is a closed site in case you don't want people to know just yet about your impending move).


----------



## MissS_185

If you pm me I will add you - I might not have got your messages if I haven't. We've got about 35 members now so lots of good info and advice from people. And there is people from all different schools on there so you might be able to get in contact with people joining your school.

Drop me a message and I will add you.


----------



## shanona83

Andrea Morris said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai by myself in August to teach in a Taaleem school. Perhaps we can all compare notes & get together as Expats once we arrive.


Hey, I'm also moving to Dubai to work at a Taaleem school. Which area will you be working in?


----------



## sgatienza

Hi everyone! I am moving this August to a Taaleem school as well . Hi Tracy, I think we will be working in the same school.  My department head mentioned that she is also expecting a 'Tracy' to be joining the department. Could this be you?

It's nice to know that there are many of us moving into Dubai and learning the ropes as we go... I look forward to your insights and thoughts on the many challenges - work and non-work - that we will be facing.

My friend already works in a Taaleem school for 3 years and she says that all Taaleem schools get together every so often, like at the start of the school year, and maybe for other school events and activities. It will be lovely to meet you all there!

See you soon!
Sarah


----------



## tafawke

sgatienza said:


> Hi everyone! I am moving this August to a Taaleem school as well . Hi Tracy, I think we will be working in the same school.  My department head mentioned that she is also expecting a 'Tracy' to be joining the department. Could this be you?
> 
> It's nice to know that there are many of us moving into Dubai and learning the ropes as we go... I look forward to your insights and thoughts on the many challenges - work and non-work - that we will be facing.
> 
> My friend already works in a Taaleem school for 3 years and she says that all Taaleem schools get together every so often, like at the start of the school year, and maybe for other school events and activities. It will be lovely to meet you all there!
> 
> See you soon!
> Sarah


Would that be Angie C, Head of English? Have you joined the FB group, so we can compare notes???


----------



## sgatienza

tafawke said:


> Would that be Angie C, Head of English? Have you joined the FB group, so we can compare notes???


Hi! Yup Angie C English Dept!  No, I have not joined the FB group yet.


----------



## tafawke

as soon as you have enough posts, PM with your Facebook ID and I'll add you... it will be good to talk to someone going through the same stuff .... see if we know anything different etc...


----------



## sgatienza

tafawke said:


> as soon as you have enough posts, PM with your Facebook ID and I'll add you... it will be good to talk to someone going through the same stuff .... see if we know anything different etc...


This makes my 5th post...so I should be able to PM you after this I think... yeah it would be good to compare notes and stuff


----------



## sgatienza

So since it seems that my restrictions have not been lifted, may I ask everyone in general what are the arrangements for your travel to Dubai? Does your office email you an e-ticket or do you pay for your ticket and then they reimburse you? I have no word yet as to how my school will do it (would you know Tracy?), but my other friend who moved there and works in GEMS had to advance for her fare and them she gets reimbursed (which I think is a bit of a hassle), but this could be a common practice so - any thoughts?


----------



## husage

Please can you add me email is same as username @ aol . com. I am also moving out to teach in Dubai


----------



## tafawke

We can't add you as your privacy settings are too high, once you have enough posts to PM someone will give you an email address and then you'll be able to join.


----------



## husage

OK thanks, I will try again once I've posted some more


----------



## jojo

*IMPORTANT NOTE*

Please dont post your e-mail addresses on here. Its an open forum and spammers will find it and use it to infinity and beyond!!! Post five good posts on the forum, chat and get to know the others and then your private message facility will be activated

Jo xxx


----------



## flossymacd

MissS_185 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm moving out to teach in Aug at SRS. Scared and excited all at the same time!!
> 
> I'm in contact with a couple of people going out and we are hoping to meet up in the UK before we go so that we know some people when we get out! PM if you like and when we make out arrangements your welcome to join us.


Hi there.
I am also going to work in SRS in August, would be really good if I also could get in touch with you before we head out there.


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Hi All,

I've just accepted a job in Gems DSO in the Science Dept. Looking forward to it!! Just need to post a few more things on some threads before I can PM you tafawke. This FB group sounds pretty decent - It would be nice not to feel like I'm the only one in those first few days


----------



## lxinuk

Congrats Dave - I'm going out to gems wis - keep posting so you can join our social group xx (currently teach science in uk but going to swap to SEN in Dubai!)


----------



## flossymacd

Im new to this web site, so could somebody please tell me how to get in contact with the people on the threads?


----------



## Bryanmcauley

Moving to teach in the GEMS DSO along with my wife. Cannot wait to get there now! However I have no idea where I'm going to be living yet. Has anyone else head much?


----------



## flossymacd

MissS_185 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm moving out to teach in Aug at SRS. Scared and excited all at the same time!!
> 
> I'm in contact with a couple of people going out and we are hoping to meet up in the UK before we go so that we know some people when we get out! PM if you like and when we make out arrangements your welcome to join us.


How do I PM?


----------



## lxinuk

flossymacd said:


> How do I PM?


Click on the photo of the person you want and choose the send message option xx


----------



## flossymacd

MissS_185 said:


> Oooooo - got some members now!! Exciting!! Yes I'm Sarah! I'm going to be living in Mirdif as well. It makes you feel less anxious knowing that we're all in the same position and that we will know people now when we go!!


Im also going to be living there, sounds as though its going to be good fun.


----------



## BeckeeUK

Hi,
I'm going to teach in Al Ittihad School, Manzar in Dubai in September. I am excited but I am going alone so would really like to make friends with people going out to Dubai in September also! 

Beckee


----------



## missfkn

hello!!

I am new to this forum, but i am also moving to Dubai to teach in Aug 2012. Please can i join your FB group?

Thanks


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Bryanmcauley said:


> Moving to teach in the GEMS DSO along with my wife. Cannot wait to get there now! However I have no idea where I'm going to be living yet. Has anyone else head much?


Hey Bryan,

What will you be teaching out there. I am gonna be teaching Science in DSO - can't wait to get out there


----------



## BeckeeUK

Hi, 
Only jst realised you have to make at least 4 posts before you can PM, would really like to join the facebook group when I can PM!
Is anybody else going to be living in al manzar area of dubai?


----------



## missfkn

Hi!

I am starting at GEMS in august and excited to meet some people! 

can i join the fb group?

thanks

Frankie


----------



## BeckeeUK

Hi Frankie,
I applied for GEMS but didn't get the job! Whereabouts in England are you from and what age range will you be teaching?
Beckee


----------



## Bryanmcauley

bigdaveisalegend said:


> Hey Bryan,
> 
> What will you be teaching out there. I am gonna be teaching Science in DSO - can't wait to get out there



My wife and I are primary teachers, yeah cannot wait to get there as well. Good to know a fellow Irish teacher will be out there. Are you a secondary teacher?


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Bryanmcauley said:


> My wife and I are primary teachers, yeah cannot wait to get there as well. Good to know a fellow Irish teacher will be out there. Are you a secondary teacher?


Yea, I am! School looks awesome, doesn't it? Cant wait to check out the facilities etc. I'll have to track you down once we get out there


----------



## soupe38

*Soupe38*



MissS_185 said:


> If you pm me I will add you - I might not have got your messages if I haven't. We've got about 35 members now so lots of good info and advice from people. And there is people from all different schools on there so you might be able to get in contact with people joining your school.
> 
> Drop me a message and I will add you.


Hi ya - been trawling for information and reassurance too. Two offers of employment one in Saudi and one at Gems and will definitely be taking one of them. I would love to join the FB page please. Interested to know what the accomm is like and how furnished it is and an idea about cost of living relative to UK.


----------



## soupe38

missfkn said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am starting at GEMS in august and excited to meet some people!
> 
> can i join the fb group?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Frankie


Hi Frankie
Also ver excited to have been offered a post @ WSO - teaching primary range. Have you got your paperwork sorted etc and when do you fly? Am also wanting to join the fb group.
Suzie


----------



## soupe38

*Soupe38*



MissS_185 said:


> If you pm me I will add you - I might not have got your messages if I haven't. We've got about 35 members now so lots of good info and advice from people. And there is people from all different schools on there so you might be able to get in contact with people joining your school.
> 
> Drop me a message and I will add you.


Hi ya - been trawling for information and reassurance too. Two offers of employment one in Saudi and one at Gems and will definitely be taking one of them. I would love to join the FB page please. Interested to know what the accomm is like and how furnished it is and an idea about cost of living relative to UK.


----------



## bquisenberry

I know its very very late, but I may be moving in August due to my husband's job. I have 18 years teaching experience with a focus on english reading and comprehension for 4-7th grades. All experience has been in Texas and Floride. I am looking for a teaching or tutoring job for the Fall

We are going to be in Dubai looking at the area July 13-18. Would anyone be available to meet for lunch or a drink to discuss the teaching or tutoring options.


----------



## nikkisizer

soupe38 said:


> Hi ya - been trawling for information and reassurance too. Two offers of employment one in Saudi and one at Gems and will definitely be taking one of them.


Hi soupe38,

:clap2: Well done! Seeing as you have a choice I personally would recommend opting for employment in Dubai rather than Saudi.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## cossap

LM2012 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
> I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.
> 
> Thanks
> LM


I too have a job with a GEMS school- Westminster- and will be starting this September....


----------



## cossap

Where are you going to be teaching at?


----------



## cossap

gemmald said:


> I'm employed with GEMS.


Any idea as to what the accommodation provided is like?


----------



## flying_kiwi

Hi all,

Bit late on this bandwagon but I'm also coming to Dubai to teach in September. I will be teaching at Emirates International School. How do I go about joining then FB group?

Cheers


----------



## gl19

I will also be moving to Dubai this Aug. but not for a Gems school, rather some other public school.


----------



## bquisenberry

gl19 said:


> I will also be moving to Dubai this Aug. but not for a Gems school, rather some other public school.


Ooo


----------



## woohoo

To join fb page, go to page 5 of this thread dated 15 may, and ask miss S to join as she is the administrator of the group.


----------



## BeckeeUK

*hey*

Hey flying kiwi,
I'm moving to Dubai to teach in September too at Al Ittihad School. Do yuo know where you will be living yet or when you fly out?
beckee 






flying_kiwi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit late on this bandwagon but I'm also coming to Dubai to teach in September. I will be teaching at Emirates International School. How do I go about joining then FB group?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## flying_kiwi

Hi Beckee,

Not sure where I will be living as I have the potential to be in one of four buildings! I am arriving in Dubai on 22nd Ug. What about you?


----------



## Doradexplorer

Hi guys, boy am I happy I found this app!! I am moving to Dubai also and on my own, teaching in gems Wellington primary. Would be great to find this fb group to make the move a bit easier but im new to this so need to mail a few times!!


----------



## flying_kiwi

Hi Dora,

I have a friend who teaches there. What year will you be teaching?


----------



## Doradexplorer

Hi flyin kiwi,

Im going to be teaching yr 1, what year is your friend teaching? Im very excited about the move but would just be so great to know a few people once i get there.


----------



## flying_kiwi

She's taught Year 3 there for the worst two years. I visited the school earlier this year, it seems very nice. Do you know anyone in Dubai? Where are you from?


----------



## Doradexplorer

Did it not just open in 2011? Why the worst years? Ya i have cousins living there for the past few years so at least il know some but wanted to get in contact with a few teachers too! Im from Ireland, what about you?


----------



## BeckeeUK

flying_kiwi said:


> Hi Beckee,
> 
> Not sure where I will be living as I have the potential to be in one of four buildings! I am arriving in Dubai on 22nd Ug. What about you?



That sounds good, my school haven't given me any information about where I am going to be living yet and Im not arriving until the 31st of August so a bit later than you! Im currently trying to learn some Arabic but its hardgoing, have you tried to learn any?
Beckee


----------



## flying_kiwi

I've chosen to go a bit earlier I than necessary so I can get myself sorted before school starts. I know a very small amount of Arabic, as I have lived I Sudan for the last two years. From what I've seen of Dubai (feel free to correct me anyone) the amount of people who speak Arabic is very small. I've been there quite a few times and have never needed to know any for day to day life.


----------



## gl19

I want to join the Fb group, but I don't think I have enough message board posts to send a private message.


----------



## woohoo

No... you need at least 5 posts to be able to PM! Just a couple more and you are there!!!


----------



## Beth123

Hi guys, 

I will be going you all in Dubai in August, I am 24 from London and will be working at SRS school. 

B x


----------



## flying_kiwi

Doradexplorer said:


> Did it not just open in 2011? Why the worst years? Ya i have cousins living there for the past few years so at least il know some but wanted to get in contact with a few teachers too! Im from Ireland, what about you?


Sorry Dora, missed your post. I was meant to say for the past two years (my iPad has a mind of its own). She has reigned for this year so it can't be that bad  I'm from New Zealand


----------



## Amtmann

I'm coming to Dubai from Ireland in September, although not to teach. I won't know anyone. Can I join the club?


----------



## Doradexplorer

Hi amtmann,
Still haven't wrote enough posts to private mail anyone about this fb club yet so know nothing about it. But as soon as I do I can let you know nothing


----------



## amd1023

Hi I am moving to Dubai from the states in August to teach at a University! I am super excited but also a bit nervous so any pointers would be helpful! 

Thankd


----------



## vantage

Doradexplorer said:


> Hi guys, boy am I happy I found this app!! I am moving to Dubai also and on my own, teaching in gems Wellington primary. Would be great to find this fb group to make the move a bit easier but im new to this so need to mail a few times!!


Dora,
My daughter starts at GEMS Wellington in September - year 4.
What year are you teaching?


----------



## Doradexplorer

Hi Vantage,
I will be teaching year 1 so I won't have your daughter won't


----------



## Doradexplorer

Hi Vantage, 
Oh lovely, however, I will be teaching year 1 so your daughter definitely won't have me


----------



## lil_hel

I'm moving out to Dubai to work at a GEMS school. Will be working as a Primary & Secondary teacher. Can't wait!

Just figuring out companies to get our stuff out to Dubai! 

H


----------



## BeckeeUK

flying_kiwi said:


> I've chosen to go a bit earlier I than necessary so I can get myself sorted before school starts. I know a very small amount of Arabic, as I have lived I Sudan for the last two years. From what I've seen of Dubai (feel free to correct me anyone) the amount of people who speak Arabic is very small. I've been there quite a few times and have never needed to know any for day to day life.


Ahh right, good idea, im just gona wait until they send me my flight details, wow what was sudan like? Yea ive been told that about the amount of people speaking Arabic as well but will be nice to learn a bit! Is this your first time moving abroad? It is for me so excited but nervous! can i add you on fb?
bex x


----------



## BeckeeUK

amd1023 said:


> Hi I am moving to Dubai from the states in August to teach at a University! I am super excited but also a bit nervous so any pointers would be helpful! Thankd


Hey!
Im feeling the same as you - excited but a bit nervous! are you on fb/email? whereabouts in the states are you moving from?
beckee x


----------



## BeckeeUK

Amtmann said:


> I'm coming to Dubai from Ireland in September, although not to teach. I won't know anyone. Can I join the club?


Hey,
Im Beckee, im moving from England and won't know anyone either. Are you all sorted for going? I still have so much to sort!Are you on fb/email?
bex


----------



## vantage

lil_hel said:


> I'm moving out to Dubai to work at a GEMS school. Will be working as a Primary & Secondary teacher. Can't wait!
> 
> Just figuring out companies to get our stuff out to Dubai!
> 
> H


We used Clark & Rose.
Very happy with them.


----------



## lil_hel

vantage said:


> We used Clark & Rose.
> Very happy with them.


Thank youuu!

Will investigate them!


----------



## bilkis

I was wondering if someone can help. I am a qualified teacher and has worked In a British school for 4 years. I am looking for a job in Dubai but without much success. Please can someone advise me on where I can look and help with my cv would be very much appreciated


----------



## niknak79

Hi all,
Am also travelling to Dubai at the end of August - would love to join the FB group but need 5 (??) posts on here before I can mail Miss S ??!!
<goes looking for things to post on>


----------



## lxinuk

niknak79 said:


> Hi all,
> Am also travelling to Dubai at the end of August - would love to join the FB group but need 5 (??) posts on here before I can mail Miss S ??!!
> <goes looking for things to post on>


Hi niknak79 - which school you going to?


----------



## Doradexplorer

bilkis said:


> I was wondering if someone can help. I am a qualified teacher and has worked In a British school for 4 years. I am looking for a job in Dubai but without much success. Please can someone advise me on where I can look and help with my cv would be very much appreciated


Hi bilkis, think you might be a bit late at this stage but keep an eye on TES Connect, register with GEM's also!!


----------



## niknak79

lxinuk said:


> Hi niknak79 - which school you going to?


Hi ! I'm off to Gems Wellington


----------



## Doradexplorer

niknak79 said:


> Hi ! I'm off to Gems Wellington


Hi niknak79, is it gems in silicon oasis? I am going there too


----------



## niknak79

Doradexplorer said:


> Hi niknak79, is it gems in silicon oasis? I am going there too


YES !!! If I had enough posts I'd PM you ... but I can't until I've managed 5 posts  Where do you fly from?


----------



## Doradexplorer

niknak79 said:


> YES !!! If I had enough posts I'd PM you ... but I can't until I've managed 5 posts  Where do you fly from?


Oh cool!!I fly from Dublin on the 25th, where you coming from? Ya I only just have enough posts now so when you have please do pm me


----------



## Jamidon

Test post - please ignore this MSG


----------



## bilkis

Doradexplorer said:


> Hi bilkis, think you might be a bit late at this stage but keep an eye on TES Connect, register with GEM's also!!


Hi Doradexplorer
Thanks for your response. I'l keep looking


----------



## ollieollieollie

*Hi LM*



LM2012 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got a teaching job in Dubai at a Gems School, quite exciting!! It would be great to know if anyone else is moving to Dubai this summer to Teach?
> I have a seen a few older post's but nothing that recent.
> 
> Thanks
> LM


Hi LM

My name is Charlotte, I am moving to Dubai this month and I am teaching at Repton Dubai.

I am 26 and moving out with my partner. 

Would be great to get in touch with you! 

Thanks


----------



## lxinuk

niknak79 said:


> Hi ! I'm off to Gems Wellington


Hi - which Gems Wellington, there is a Gem sWellington Primary and a GEMS Wellington international which is pri and sec?....??? X


----------



## lxinuk

MissS_185 said:


> If you pm me I will add you - I might not have got your messages if I haven't.
> 
> Drop me a message and I will add you.


Those of you who want to join the group PM MissS as above


----------



## Kristin Bielow

Hi all,
I'm also coming to Dubai to teach at the end of August. I'm coming from Toronto, Canada and it would be great to connect with people


----------



## cossap

i see a lot of gems wellingtons.....anyone going to gems westminster???


----------



## fltops

Or GEMS World Academy (GWA)? 
I am actually looking for someone to carpool from Mirdif to GWA in September. Apparently the school transportation does not cover Mirdif...


----------



## fltops

Kristin Bielow said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also coming to Dubai to teach at the end of August. I'm coming from Toronto, Canada and it would be great to connect with people


Hi Kristin, I just moved from Ontario myself in July! Where will you be teaching?


----------



## nyanda

Kristin Bielow said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also coming to Dubai to teach at the end of August. I'm coming from Toronto, Canada and it would be great to connect with people


Where will you be teaching?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Kristin Bielow said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also coming to Dubai to teach at the end of August. I'm coming from Toronto, Canada and it would be great to connect with people


Hmmm something tells me you are a Maple leafs fan , what are the chances that you actually do support Sens?


Talking about chances, is there any chance that you will teach French?


----------



## nyanda

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmmm something tells me you are a Maple leafs fan , what are the chances that you actually do support Sens?
> 
> 
> Talking about chances, is there any chance that you will teach French?


no not French


----------



## fltops

Of course she's a Leafs fan! Aren't they all?


----------



## Uk87

Hi everyone 

I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks, got a job in The Sheffield Private School. Anyone else going to be teaching there?

L


----------



## Guest

I am moving over August 30th!!!


----------



## sunshinekisses

Hi all!!! Bit late to find this thread, but delighted to say I'll be flying over from Dublin to Dubai August 25th, to teach in Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis. Dora, I see you are too! I've been told there's at least 6 of us flying from Dublin on the 25th. Very excited to make the move, but don't know anyone heading over!! Would be great to meet some others. Would love to join FB group, but not sure if I have 5 posts yet....


----------



## eam12

ollieollieollie said:


> Hi LM
> 
> My name is Charlotte, I am moving to Dubai this month and I am teaching at Repton Dubai.
> 
> I am 26 and moving out with my partner.
> 
> Would be great to get in touch with you!
> 
> Thanks


Hi ollieollieollie,

I'm also coming out to teach at Repton. I'm going out on the 24th from gatwick, how about you?


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi guys  I'm in a kind if similar position! My name is Kirsty, im 27 from Lancashire in the uk! I moved out to Dubai in July of this year!( hot month to move out here that's the sure!) been looking into teaching out here, came out with no job as my hubby just moved out here for his job a couple of months prior to me!i live in the marina here! Still job hunting!let me know if you need a heads up on anything before you come out??? You seem to pick stuff up fairly quickly coming out here


----------



## lil_hel

I'm going to be working at GEMS Silicon Oasis teaching Music. Would love to join the Facebook group! It's nice to see that there's a lot of teachers going out!


----------



## lxinuk

lil_hel said:


> I'm going to be working at GEMS Silicon Oasis teaching Music. Would love to join the Facebook group! It's nice to see that there's a lot of teachers going out!


Find miss s on this link and pm her


----------



## lottie b

Hi, I arrived in Dubai last Thursday and I'm just beginning to adjust to the heat! I'm starting at Repton Dubai in a week. It would be really great to meet with some other people going through the same experience. 
I'm also new to expatforum so please pm
Good luck everyone!


----------



## als33

Hi everyone! I'm the same, although I'll be teaching at nursery level. Am 24 but love the heat, would be great to meet some uk people


----------



## lxinuk

You need 5 posts to be able to PM (private message) post here a few times and you'll be able to PM Miss S .... A lot of staff have arrived and we are all meeting over next few weeks. 

Keep posting! 

Eid Muburak xx


----------



## Kirsty1

als33 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm the same, although I'll be teaching at nursery level. Am 24 but love the heat, would be great to meet some uk people


Hey girls ! Welcome to Dubai! I've only been out here for about four weeks! I'm looking for work, poss teaching work!! I live in the marina! Give me a shout if you fancy meeting for a coffee or something, it's always good to meet you people


----------



## eam12

lottie b said:


> Hi, I arrived in Dubai last Thursday and I'm just beginning to adjust to the heat! I'm starting at Repton Dubai in a week. It would be really great to meet with some other people going through the same experience.
> I'm also new to expatforum so please pm
> Good luck everyone!


Hey lottie b,
I'm coming out to Repton on Friday. Are u in the accommodation? Would be great to hear from you!


----------



## manzcapri

I am not a teacher, however would like to meet teachers  in UAE since birth. all my friends have moved out of the country. Now a total stranger again. Look forward to meet some cool like minded people


----------



## Ebony4real

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all, I'm moving with my wife and kids to teach in Sharjah (the poor cousin next door) I know it's not dubai but I wouldn't mind being in touch with people that will also be knew to the country. We'll be arriving mid August for a sep start. Both teaching, me secondary and wife is primary at the same school.


What if you do not have a FB acct and want to keep in touch with all the nubies??


----------



## Ebony4real

Mags_84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm also moving in august, I have a secondary teaching job. Very exciting but daunting too! Would be great to make some contacts so I'm not completely alone!!!


What if you do not have a FB acct and want to keep in touch with all the nubies??:confused2:


----------



## Ebony4real

MissS_185 said:


> Might be easier to start one via Facebook? What do you think?
> 
> I've got accommodation with my package in Mirdif near festival city!


What if you do not have a FB acct and want to keep in touch with all the nubies??:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Ebony4real

MissS_185 said:


> Might be easier to start one via Facebook? What do you think?
> 
> I've got accommodation with my package in Mirdif near festival city!


What if you do not have a FB acct and want to keep in touch with all the nubies??:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Ebony4real

lxinuk said:


> You need 5 posts to be able to PM (private message) post here a few times and you'll be able to PM Miss S .... A lot of staff have arrived and we are all meeting over next few weeks.
> 
> Keep posting!
> 
> Eid Muburak xx


What if you do not have a FB acct and want to keep in touch with all the nubies??:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Ebony4real

lxinuk said:


> Hi - which Gems Wellington, there is a Gem sWellington Primary and a GEMS Wellington international which is pri and sec?....??? X


it seems as though Gems is the best entity to go through if you have teaching asparations correct?


----------



## Ssk

*Glad to know*

Hey all looks like you all are teachers who are going to Dubai for August or sept 2012. I am not a teacher but I am looking to find people to hung out with as I am travelling alone to Dubai for a project for a month starting end of august till end of September.. I am USA so just looking for making connections so I dont feel stukc at hotel for a month. 

Let me know the best way to contact anyone who will be there in the above period and liek to hang out with.


----------



## lxinuk

Ebony4real said:


> it seems as though Gems is the best entity to go through if you have teaching asparations correct?


If you have a teaching qualification it is one of many options. It's a well known brand name, but not necessarily the best!


----------



## lottie b

als33 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm the same, although I'll be teaching at nursery level. Am 24 but love the heat, would be great to meet some uk people


Hi, when do you arrive? What school are you teaching at? Would be good to meet up with teachers of a similar age!

This forum is frustrating because you cant PM. You can contact me at

charlottebyrne1 at gmail dot com


----------



## lottie b

eam12 said:


> Hey lottie b,
> I'm coming out to Repton on Friday. Are u in the accommodation? Would be great to hear from you!


Hi, 

I arrived last week but I am not staying at the accommodation. Would be great to meet up over the weekend before we start. Have you heard anymore about our induction? I haven't heard anything since my flights were confirmed. 

Charlotte


----------



## Guest

hey is anyone working in a nursery???


----------



## eam12

lottie b said:


> Hi,
> 
> I arrived last week but I am not staying at the accommodation. Would be great to meet up over the weekend before we start. Have you heard anymore about our induction? I haven't heard anything since my flights were confirmed.
> 
> Charlotte


Hey, 
I have no idea what our itinerary holds, all I know is that I'll be picked up at the airport on Friday night. Would be great to meet up. What year are you teaching?
Elise


----------



## MissJ

Hi everyone,

I'm not quite a newbie as have been teaching over there for 2 years now at Gems Wellington international school and will be returning to Dubai next week, so know how you all feel. So might be able help with questions you might have


----------



## als33

Kirsty1 said:


> Hey girls ! Welcome to Dubai! I've only been out here for about four weeks! I'm looking for work, poss teaching work!! I live in the marina! Give me a shout if you fancy meeting for a coffee or something, it's always good to meet you people


Hey I'd be up for that! Still haven't got a sim card for out here though, are you on Facebook?


----------



## als33

Thank you. I'm new to this obviously. But that sounds great.


----------



## Kirsty1

No worries-how would I find you on Facebook?


----------



## als33

I don't know how to pm?


----------



## lxinuk

als33 said:


> I don't know how to pm?


Click on the photo of the person you want to PM and options come up


----------



## Adnanahmad622

lxinuk said:


> Find miss s on this link and pm her


What is the Facebook group?


----------



## lottie b

eam12 said:


> Hey,
> I have no idea what our itinerary holds, all I know is that I'll be picked up at the airport on Friday night. Would be great to meet up. What year are you teaching?
> Elise


Hi Elise,

I've just got the details through for Sunday and Monday. Busy, busy! Email me and I'll give you my phone no so you can contact me more easily. I'm going to be in Reception. How about you? 

charlottebyrne1 (at) gmail (dot) com

Good luck with your travels, it's great here so don't worry.

Charlotte x


----------



## cjm650

Hey everyone,

I have just arrived in Dubai in the last week or so, I'm not a teacher but I am staying in the silicon oasis area and plan to get an apartment in this are.

Im 23 and I am always up for making some new friends so let me know if you fancy doing something.

My wife will be coming out in a few weeks and it'll be good for her to get to know people too...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Keane

I would be nice to know people in Dubai. Dont have like a meetup group or something here?
I do think i read it in the forum rules that such posts should be avoided (about socializing etc)


----------



## Kristin Bielow

fltops said:


> Hi Kristin, I just moved from Ontario myself in July! Where will you be teaching?


Sorry...just saw this now :S. I'm going to be teaching at Dar Al Marefa in Mirdif! How about you?


----------



## Kristin Bielow

nyanda said:


> Where will you be teaching?


Sorry..just saw this now...teaching at Dar Al MArefa in Mirdif


----------



## Kristin Bielow

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmmm something tells me you are a Maple leafs fan , what are the chances that you actually do support Sens?
> 
> 
> Talking about chances, is there any chance that you will teach French?


ahahaha I actually bleed blue  No Sens for me lol. No, teaching English and History I think...


----------



## Awnee

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all, I'm moving with my wife and kids to teach in Sharjah (the poor cousin next door) I know it's not dubai but I wouldn't mind being in touch with people that will also be knew to the country. We'll be arriving mid August for a sep start. Both teaching, me secondary and wife is primary at the same school.


just wondering was it hard to get school places for your children? and was it expensive?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Kristin Bielow said:


> ahahaha I actually bleed blue  No Sens for me lol. No, teaching English and History I think...


Just checked this now as I was away...

You do realize that this will put a strain in our "potential future friendship" and I surely will hold that against you at all times.

I will lure you to give it to reason and you -with some hope- will end up coming to your *SENS*es lol..

Jokes aside, welcome and enjoy your stay in the UAE.


----------



## srico

Hi everybody, I am considering looking for a teaching job in Dubai next year and would really appreciate hearing how things are going for you in your new positions- particularly primary teachers. Good luck to you all this year!


----------



## Keane

hi guys
i am registered on a few job sites. i noticed yesterday that there are many teaching jobs in the uae. those of ur'll who are looking for teaching jobs have a good chance of finding one


----------



## Keane

hi guys
i am registered on a few job sites. i noticed yesterday that there are many teaching jobs in the uae. those of ur'll who are looking for teaching jobs have a good chance of finding one


----------



## tastyteach

Hi
I am not sure if any of you teachers are still using this forum now that you are teaching out in Dubai? If you are I wondered if you might share you experiences now that your nearly at the end of your first term there? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## lxinuk

What would you. Like to know? Any particular school? They are all very different!


----------



## ZeeKhan

Hi LXinUK

My wife is a secondary teacher I am moving over to dubai in April looking for work, however my wife is applying for jobs at the moment for September 2013 she is currently working at Wilmslow High School, her preference would be the Gems Wellington School in Silicon Oasis there are a few jobs posted at the moment ..what are your thoughts on this particular school, we have two children both will be attending secondary schools, my wife's got two years teaching experience and over 15 years IT experience working for a global PLC... She loves her job and we love Dubai, we have been over on so many occasions and would love to live in Dubai next year and the coming years 

Any thoughts or advice would be superb, in the meantime hope you have a great Christmas and a fabulous start to the new year.


----------



## mrsm

tastyteach said:


> Hi
> I am not sure if any of you teachers are still using this forum now that you are teaching out in Dubai? If you are I wondered if you might share you experiences now that your nearly at the end of your first term there? Please let me know. Thank you


Hi there, have just finished first term here. Work is good but challenging, days are longer than in UK not sure where you're from. At school at 7 am and often still there at 5 30. Lots of meetings here, but schools and teams are bigger. Lots of formalized assessments here and more paperwork. However teams are good fun, lots of younger people and good vibe. It's a work hard, play hard place if you are single or without kids. If you have kids like me it's very family friendly and there's a real community feel at school. Good luck if you decide to come, it's definitely an experience!


----------



## Travelinmum

Hey 

How is your year in Repton? What package was you provided? 

Just had an I interview with Repton.


----------



## angelateach

Did you find jobs in Dubai already?


----------

